# A good nano chiller...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What kinds are out there? Is there anything i should know when buying one?

I kinda like the drop in kind that sits in the top of an AC filter.

Where do you guys find your chillers for a reasonable price?

Warm weather is comming fast!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've never seen the nano chiller here in Canada. You are going to have to order from the US.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps/ps_ViewItem~idProduct~CW1111.html

Just make sure you tell them to ship USPS for you'll get hosed in brokerage fees.

JME


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So... the inverted one, with temp control will cost around 200+? Yikes...

Would it be a better idea just to instal a fan and cross my fingers? Rofl. 
Could I invest in a larger unit and use it? Or... could i not on sucha small tank?

Should i see if i can find an old freezer and DIY it? LOL


----------

